# Best places to launch/fish in Jacksonville area



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Caleb said:


> I will be visiting Jacksonville for the first time in the next couple of weeks and plan to pull my Cayenne down and try and fish a day or two while I'm there. Any advice on good places to launch in the area would be greatly appreciated since I have never visited or fished the area before and I won't have a lot of time to scout. Thanks!


If in North Jax, put in at Sisters Creek. Great boat ramp and in the middle of everything.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

As Robert said, can't go wrong with Sisters Creek. The Jim King ramp is my favorite, 4 boats can launch at a time and plenty of parking. Have a great trip!


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I'll definitely check out Sisters Creek when I make it down there!


----------

